# Monsters of the Movies Wolfman



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey folks, does anyone have some good scans of the instructions for the Aurora Monsters of the Movies Wolfman kit?

Steve


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I do ! I do !


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve, will this be available to everyone, or a wonderfest exclusive?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm...something very interesting afoot... and very cool this is one MOTM kit that has escaped my clutches... This thread sounds very promising :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

oooooo do tell......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris...Do you think it is too early to start the Wild Speculations ? Let's get this rumor mill started up....what say? 
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like wild speculations....
How much do you reckon Steve's gonna sell 'em for? I hear there's gonna be hundreds of 'em.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I heard there were going to be hundreds of them too! Oh , wait a minute, I just heard that from you...oh well...I haven't seen prices lower than Steves', anywhere, so I know price won't be an issue...I just need to know where and when :thumbsup:...Take it away Steve....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Steve- inquiring mindlesses need to know......

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

According to the dream I had last night there will only be 10,000 made and the price will be $15.95 each. They should be available at TRU and Walmart. Maybe even CVS and Walgreens..Oh Yea, Hes going to give away 250 at WF to the first guys that come to his table...Bwaahaahaaa


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That 'Dream' is solid evidence to me!...Can't wait :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That wasn't a dream- it was an 'epiphany'. I had an epiphany once, but the wheels fell off.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Epiphany...?...aren't those illegal in California ? 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It depends on whether you have a prescription or not....

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve,

As I know most guys here are kidding, it would be nice to see this kit again.
I have a resin copy of one but would rather have STYRENE!
I wonder if someone would license for these again and do a short run? They did a few years ago with Frankenstein and Dracula so why not Wolfman and Creature!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe CultTVman just needs the instructions so he can restore an old no-box built-up MOTM Wolfman he found at a country fair!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Steve,
> 
> As I know most guys here are kidding, it would be nice to see this kit again.
> I have a resin copy of one but would rather have STYRENE!
> ...


 Now THAT would be a dream come true! I've heard Revell still has the molds ( but who knows) I'd buy both kits in a heartbeat! A couple of each in fact! LOL..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Maybe CultTVman just needs the instructions so he can restore an old no-box built-up MOTM Wolfman he found at a country fair!


You Heretic! Thats just to plausable..We cant have this thread going off into the realm of reality! Whats a matta wichoo.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I already let the cat out of the bag over on the Aurora list. If you are not aware, Rick Evans and I have a series of bases for 1:12 scale figures called Graveyard Scenes. The line was inspired by the 70's Aurora kits like Monsters of the Movies. They even come with a mini comic book featuring art by Jim Craig. So far, we've done Frankenstein, Dracula, Vampi, the Mutant Insect. We are adding two new bases for The Wolfman and The Girl. Now obviously, the Wolfman kit is not available so I've hooked up with a kit producer to make sure there is a resin reproduction of the Monsters of the Movies figure. This will be at Wonderfest and in the Cult shop after the show. We're also adding a new 1:12 scale figure called "The Girl" and she's sort of a throwback to prehistoric times. I'll post pics of "The Girl" tonight. She is a wonderful addition to the Graveyard Scenes line. 

We've got future plans for more additions to the Graveyard Scenes diorama. How many we do and what we do depends on how sales go. We have a couple more figures in the planning stages. 

We've also got a new product that I'll be anouncing shortly for 1:12 scale figures. This will also be out for Wonderfest.

Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

GREAT NEWS STEVE! Any idea on the cost for the resin wolfman kit? Maybe a ballpark figure?


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh boy,oh boy,oh boy,oh boy,oh boy!!! 
Pleaes excuse my Herman Munster moment, but good news always releases my inner Herman. :freak:

Thanks Steve! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

I've seen the pics already and you guys are gonna' love'm! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the Graveyard Scenes you guys did...Can't wait for these to come out,
The Wolfman and Girl, FANTASTIC
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for letting the Cat out of the Bag on this. I know when you have something exciting you want to share but don't know if you should until it's finalized. Sounds to me like it's Finalized in the fact you have several people involved in it right now. God speed and good luck!!!!

Guys, I understand if Steve doesn't give out a price because he's still working on details and doesn't want to spoil the WFest exclusive! Right, Steve?  

But I do have to ask you this: is the Wolfman gonna be on a MOTM base or just the Wolfman and the GS base? I think some here think it'll be the whole MOTM kit, base and figure.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't actually know the price yet. I haven't got the bill! The MOTM Wolfman kit will be sold separately from the Graveyard Scenes base. It's not a W'fest exclusive... just going to debut at the show.

Steve


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey Steve--Is it ok to post the two pics of the painted versions that I saw?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

i don't have a problem with that


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve, you and Rick have done a fantastic job on the Girl and wolfman!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: They look great!
Will they be a limited issue, or will they be freely available?

Chris.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not sure I follow that question... why would they be limited or not available?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry Steve- what I mean is will they have a run of X amount of kits and that's it, or will they always be in your online catalog?
The reason I ask is that it might be a while 'til I can buy them and I'd like to know if they'll be around for a while.

Chris.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

They'll be around a while, or at least as long as there in interest.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool. Thanks Steve.

Chris.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got off the phone with the caster and the kits are on the way to me. It looks like I will be able to price them quite reasonably too!

Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good to me! Steve, is it just the wolfman figure? or will it come with the tree and base that came with the original kit? Thanks!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

pardon me...

Just my 2 cents..but I think a mom creature would not be amiss..in fact that would probably sell _quite_ well...

Z


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

It's the whole kit... or pretty much the whole kit. We left out a branch or two.

Problem with the MOTM Creature is that it doesn't really fit into the Graveyard Scenes concept. At least not with that pose. 

Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve,
I won't be able to make it to WF this year...when will "The Girl" be available to order and are you taking Pre-Orders on her?

Thanks,
MMM


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll take orders on it once I get back from Wonderfest. Preorders are not practical for something like this, especially considering that I'll be taking regular orders very soon. 

Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> It's the whole kit... or pretty much the whole kit. We left out a branch or two.
> 
> Problem with the MOTM Creature is that it doesn't really fit into the Graveyard Scenes concept. At least not with that pose.
> 
> Steve



You know what would though.
A base wth a pool of water, and the creatures head sticking out ............
Gotta admit, it's got some possiblilites.
C'mon Rick, I'm sure you could sculpt a creature's head.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

We could put a Superman cape on him and have him fly through the graveyard.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

A small Aquarium in the den!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> We could put a Superman cape on him and have him fly through the graveyard.


I was simply suggesting issuing the kit as it IS, Steve..On its own merits, I think it would fly off the shelves...and wouldnt need a superman cape to help it ...


Z


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I know you guys wanted to see some more pictures

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Features/News/tabid/384/Default.aspx

Steve


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Isn't there a 1/12 scale creech out there that was created for an aquarium that looks exactly like the Aurora 1/8 Creech?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Isn't there a 1/12 scale creech out there that was created for an aquarium that looks exactly like the Aurora 1/8 Creech?


Yes and it's made by Penn Plaxx pretty pricey to when it comes up on ebay sealed in the boxPrice: $650.00 



Item Description
Box contains 5.75" tall "Penn-Plax Action Aerating Monster" plastic figure. Figure is jointed at waist and has air tube running into back. Toy was to be placed in aquarium and tube would fill upper torso with air, causing body to move and release air bubbles. ©1971. Box has light wear with 1x2.5" surface paper lift on reverse and two 3" strips of tape residue, as issued. Fine appearance. Figure has one claw tip off left hand and 4 extreme tips off right hand fingers. Only visible when viewed closely. O/w figure is N. Mint and never removed from box. This item is one of the rarest Creature collectibles and is extremely rare boxed.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info Danny but I believe someone (don't remember who) bought that particular kit and cast it up as a resin kit and sold them for around $25 each (Ebay). Maybe if we find out who it is we could hook him up with Steve and then see if we can get a Graveyard scene base made for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Thanks for the info Danny but I believe someone (don't remember who) bought that particular kit and cast it up as a resin kit and sold them for around $25 each (Ebay). Maybe if we find out who it is we could hook him up with Steve and then see if we can get a Graveyard scene base made for it!:thumbsup:


No problem Steve and looking to see what type of base Rick is going make for the MOM Creature.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd love to work all the great monsters into this little Graveyard diorama. As long as there is interest, and as long as I have time, we can keep this thing going. These are not big sellers by any stretch, but it is fun to do, which is why I'm doing it!

Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve, you and Rick are doing a great job, and as soon as I'm in a position to pick some up, I will be! 
Thanks for doing these for us mate.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------

